# Thank goodness for Calcium Carbonate.



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

I recently started taking Calcium 600 plus vitamin D about 4 days ago taking it three times daily and I am just elated. I am so glad that I found this board and LNAPE. Thank you so very much there are not enough words to express how great I feel. Hope other feel the same.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Cassandrea,I am glad for you also. It is so amazing how fast it works for some of us. Take is slow and give your system some time to heal inside and then you can start to add back some of the foods you thought were causing you problems. In time you may have an attack but it is very short lived and no pain and this happens to normal people.It is no cure only a control and as long as you take it you should be able to stay in control of the diarrhea.Linda


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Happy for you Cassandrea. I tried it for about a week a couple months ago and did feel a little better. It made me C then of course got D. I was only taking 1 a day. Please keep us updated as I am curious to see how you make out after a few weeks.


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

Its been about four and a half months of taking Calcium and my diarrhea has been completely disappeared. No more rushing to the bathroom with explosive D... ITS THE BEST!


----------



## 22910 (Oct 12, 2005)

Do you still control what you eat? Do you take any other supplements like fiber?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

kshsmom,I suggest if you are going to try calcium you do not take anything else and give it a good try before you give up or add anting else. All things have some sort of side effect and you want to take as least as possible. I could not use fiber supplements it only made things worse for me. I do eat anything I want now except lettuce and large amounts of tomato sauce but small amounts I do fine. Let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## 22910 (Oct 12, 2005)

I take fiber (12 grams) a probiotic - and enzymes. I also take calcium (carbonate) -- 2 500 tablets a day. Though I was taking it just for my bones -- I didn't think about it for my IBS. I am pretty stable. I only get into trouble with dairy -- lots of fat... and large amounts of fructose. I have avoided raw fruits & veggies because they gave me trouble when I first started... I can only do a few of them safely that I know of. I just wondered if upping the calcium might help broaden my horizons -- or help me eliminate some of my other supplements. Maybe I shouldn't mess with it too much though...


----------



## 15561 (Jun 3, 2005)

Cassend...,Could you give us a bit of your history, were you the Gall Bladder removed IBS type ?Cheers.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

kshsmom,I think you may be better off stopping some of the other things you are on and see if the calcium will do the trick. I would not go over 1800 mg of calcium in a day. What are the other ingredients in the calcium you are using. I too avoided rad fruits and veggies but now I am able to eat them. I do avoid lettuce when I eat out and large amounts of tomato sauce too but a small amount is fine for me.Linda


----------



## 22910 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have to avoid tomato sauce too. Large amounts of garlic also bother me. I used to think I had GERD - but it will bring on D and bloating -- not just the heartburn and that kind of thing. I take Oscal 500 + D (200IU) two times a day plus I take a multi that has 450 mg (I forgot to include that before.) Wow! I'm taking more than I thought I was. I really am pretty stable... but I haven't messed with raw veggies/fruits. They just caused me so much heartache -- it's hard to even think about it. Fear of going there... it's a powerful thing.


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

DJM,I had IBS-D every since I was 25 or so, I used to keep it under control with Pepto and Immodium but then when I turned 36 this year the IBS-D started to really fire up and then earlier this year about a month after my birthday I had to have my gallbladder takened out and immediately after that constant D no matter what I ate if it was a cracker or dry toast but now thanks to Calcium and Probiotics along with a sensible diet I am back to normal better than I was when I was a kid.---no more pepto or immodium....


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

kshsmom,You really need to stop taking the multi vitamin because the vitamin a c e and magneisum in them will cause you more diarrhea and this too will help you to lessen the amount of calcium you are taking.Linda


----------

